# Special Delivery IC thread



## Animus (May 23, 2006)

> Sharn.
> 
> It is the Jewel of the Dagger River, or so they say. It is a city filled with contrasts: beauty and  ugliness, love and hate, honesty and deception. For whatever reason, you are here. And for whatever reason, you are meeting with a gnome that has a special job for you.
> 
> It is here in Upper Sharn in a gnome community that you are summoned to the home of Fimble Jakenworth. And he has a package he needs delivered.




OOC:
[sblock]
Please take the time to describe yourselves and intereact with Fimble.
[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (May 23, 2006)

*Timid young Khashana*

Khashana stands near the back of the group, in one corner of the gnome's cramped home.  She takes a moment to carefully smooth her grey robes, murmuring a quiet meditative rote.  I've never been quite comfortable with heights, she thinks to herself.  And I think this is just about as high up as I've ever been in my life.  A small window is set into the wall directly across from her.  As Fimble introduces himself, Khashana finds herself staring off into the sky, watching a handful of grey clouds drift across the slowly darkening horizon.

Khashana is lost in thought when she suddenly feels the psicrystal at her belt grow warm.  "Khashana!" the crystal mentally shouts at her.  "Pay attention!"

As Khashana looks back to the group, she realizes that all eyes are suddenly on her.  "Oh!  Umm..."

"The gnome is waiting for you to introduce yourself, Khashana," the psicrystal silently reminds her.  "His name is Fimble, if you've forgotten it."

"I didn't forget his name!"  Then, blushing furiously.  "Oh, did I say that out loud?  I'm sorry, mister Fimble, I was distracted.  Um...  Oh, my name is Khashana.  I'm a healer, from the west."   The green-eyed young woman looks nervously around the group before bowing slightly, still blushing.  Her long straight hair, raven-dark, falls across her face, and she hastily brushes it back as she stands.  "I'm sorry.  Please do go on with your introductions.  I'll try to pay attention now."

The shy young woman, appearantly human, is wearing a pair of translucent gloves made of some sort of crystal.  A small brownish rock, crescent-shaped and vaguely crystalline, is tucked into her belt.


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2006)

Norros was stadning on the side the group. He looks at the woman who just talked. His eyes follow the lines of her body and stops on her hands, which wear an unusual pair of gloves.

_A daydreamer it look like... something strange about her. Maybe I'm wrong. I'll have the time to check my intuition later._

The man decide it would be the moment to talk. The mind is use to remember more the first and last element of a group. Introducing himself in the middle of the group is the best way to make himself forgotten.

"My name is Norros Seabreeze. I'm a warrior-mage."

The man who just spoke is short but seems handsome. His long black hairs are laying on his shoulder. His blue eyes are deep and mysterious. His face is radiating some calm and hapiness. With a sharp trident on his back and a shining chain shirt, he looks like a young warrior that havn't seen yet the hard life of the war, but something in his face let's guess he has lived more than he let show it.

_Norros Seabreeze, a man born two years ago... if Illewyn would see me today, I don't think he would have guess the small Trevor would have become something else than a small servant that do his bidding._


----------



## mcnathan80 (May 23, 2006)

Hashkavak looked at the motley group of people standing with him before the gnome, especially the Githzerai. _"I suppose those who would fight against the darkness cannot afford to be picky concerning their allies, however, everyone deserves a chance to prove themselves; I will be watching them closely"_, he thought to himself. It was at this moment he gazed upon Khashana and his heart jumped. He had journeyed with Khashana before on several different diplomatic missions and had heard that they had begun being targeted by the Dreaming Dark, after that he hadn't heard from her or of her, and had feared her dead. "Good day Master Fimble, my name is Hashkavak I'm something of a diplomat to my people."  He said aloud _ "I must get a chance to speak with Khashana after our little meeting with Fimble. My how strange these gnomes names are, I've met more Fimble's, Dimble's, and Gimble's than I can count. Count... I wonder just how Count ir'Dellum is doing since my last trip into Aundair. I miss their cheese and wine, how long has it been..." _ Finally after several minutes Hashkavak realized he'd been day dreaming again, and missed what Fimble had said. Figuring this gave him another good reason to talk to Khashana, he thanked his luck and paid better attention to what Fimble had to say. Hashkavak figured this probably didn't have anything to do with the Dreaming Dark, but the trip presented him with a good oppurtunity to go to Trollanport for free, and the pay was good, so he could bring some money back to the community.

Today Hashkavak is wearing a simple tunic that he has modified with a prestidigitation spell to look as if a cascade of colors is pouring down him, leaving small tracers behind as he moves. If anyone looked past his shirt, however, they would see a very attractive man with about shoulder-length brown hair, green eyes, and double-pierced ears. Also of note are the tattoos of Il-yanna on the inside of each forearm, and in between strands of hair a perceptive person might see the beginings of another tattoo peeking from under his collar.

Animus:
[sblock] Does it matter what color we use for IC, or OOC dialogue?, also can we just assume that for most skills outside of combat or unless otherwise specified I'll take 10 and give the result in a statblock. Finally, I see we're using invisable castle dice roller, what is our group name under? Is there anything else we need to know?[/sblock]
nonamazing:
[sblock] I hope you don't mind, but I took the liberty of assuming our chars know each other, since we're both diplomats from Sharn. Feel free to call my char crazy if that's not acceptable.[/sblock]
Dice rolls:
[sblock] Taking 10 gives Hashkavak the following skill check results: Knowledge(planes)- 17 to recognize a githzerai and know what one is, and understand they're not evil githyanki. Disguise-13 to look like a human (-2 penalty for trying to look like another race, +2 racial bonus to impersonate humans), in case anyone cares whether he's Kalashtar or not.
[/sblock]
Misc:
[sblock] Hashkavak used 1 0 lvl spell today (prestidigitation) leaving him with 2 more.[/sblock]


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 24, 2006)

Upon entering the gnome's small quarters, Flintlock was forced to enter in a half-squat-like position to avoid bumping his head on the low ceiling - which made his heavy legs thud all the louder and heavier as he walked in an awkward position. He considers taking a seat before deciding against it, remembering the last time he sat down on the furniture in a halfling's home. He quickly pushes the memory from his mind.
"Good day to you, Mr. Jakenworth. My name is Flint." he says, trying his best to look at the gnome as he speaks, though he has to tilt his head to avoid the ceiling. His eyes glow a faint red as he takes in his surroundings. "This is a fine personal quarters, if I do say so myself, Mr. Jakenworth - I mean... its a fine home!" he stutters, suddenly remembering the proper word. Not interested in getting googly-eyed at the pretty human girl, Flint tries his best to turn the tide of conversation.
"It is my understanding that you wish to employ us to deliver a package of sorts. How much weight are we talking about and where will we be taking the package?"


----------



## Animus (May 24, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]
Don't be alarmed. I'm just doing some RP myself. I plan on posting as much as I can, but I make a guarantee of 3 times per week, where I expect you guys to post at least as much. But if you want to post more I won't stop you . I just want to push this game as fast as possible. 
[/sblock]


			
				mcnathan80 said:
			
		

> "Good day Master Fimble, my name is Hashkavak I'm something of a diplomat to my people."




"And good day to you Hashkavak," the gnome says.

He says to the other kalashtar, "No worries my dear. You can be calm in this place. You have nothing to be nervous about."

To the warforged he says, "And I will speak of the details in due time. Tea and cakes anyone?" He calls for a servant, and a moment later a gnome stumbles into the room with a tray with a teapot, some cups and about a dozen cakes.


----------



## Velmont (May 24, 2006)

"Thank you, mister Fimble" replies Norros as he take a cup of tea. "Are we expecting anyone else?" Norros take a sip of his tea and looks around. He seems half interested by the others.

_Strange group gathered here. I suppose it is the usual of mercenary work._

[SBLOCK=OOC]Assuming a take 10, Trevor is continously into a disguise to pass himself as Norros Seebreeze with a 26 on his Disguise roll. Norros is just a new man created by Trevor to cover his true identity.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## mcnathan80 (May 24, 2006)

"Thank you Fimble, we'd... I'd love something to munch on." Biting into the cake Hashkavak savors the sweet taste, the cakes being miles beyond anything he could eat in the Kalashtar community, especially that _taslek_ broth everyone seems to be so fond of in his household. "These are amazing Mr. Jakenworth, I haven't tasted anything this good since I fled through the dreams of a composer and feasted on his symphony, the augmented C chords were particularly...tas..ty" Hashkavak realized he was reliving one of his spirits visions, and decided to be quiet for awhile, stop creeping the others out, and just enjoy his connection to Kavak.

Velmont:
[sblock] For what it's worth, unless you take the _Racial Emulation_ feat from Races of Eberron you will take a -2 penalty when disguising yourself as another race (see disguise skill in the PHB)... However, if the DM doesn't notice, more power to you.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 24, 2006)

Norros looks a moment at Hashkavac after he shut down. "You told you were a diplomat of your people. Where are you from?" asks Norros to break the silence.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Ok, 26... I won't complain at this level[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 24, 2006)

*Void - Githzerai Monk*

Void enters fimble's house with grace and stands in the corner, he feels uncomfortable in this place, but his master sent him to this mission, to help them take care of a special delivery of some kind, a package, but why ?
What for a Githzerai with such tasks, and with those beings … unless … unless the Githyanki are involved in some way.
Being quite most of the time, Void stands in the corner, his body covered with long grey robes and a cape on his head, there is no sign for weapons or armor.
I'm Void master Fimble
He says simply, bows slightly and eyes the others


----------



## mcnathan80 (May 24, 2006)

"Well Norros, I actually hail from Sharn from a little section of the Dura district, in Upper Ward called Overlook. However, I have not been home in some time. I recently returned from a diplomatic trip to FlameKeep to beseech the Church of the Silver Flame to reconsider a treaty they are thinking of signing with the Riedrans that will severly compromise the safety of my people. You may not be able to tell from a glance, but I am not human. I am a Kalashtar, and my people hail from Adar, on the continent of Sarlona. For the last several hundred years my people have been besieged by the Inspired, who masquarade as ambassadors, and diplomats gaining allies amongst the Khorvairians while waging a campaign of genocide against the Kalashtar. My mission is to spread the word to others about this deception, and to teach the young Kalashtar scattered around the continent about their heritage. Although, defeating the darkness in the long term means nothing if my family suffers now, so I am taking this mission to make money to bring back to my community in Overlook, and perhaps gain an audience with the ruling council in Trollanport and speak of our plight". After his speech Hashkavak grows silent, and his eyes get a faraway look in them as if he sees something that you do not, then after a moment says, "Sorry to go on about my mission, sometimes I just begin talking about my people's suffering without regard to whom I'm telling. Please accept my appologies, perhaps we could discuss this at a later time". At this, a large Warforged enters the room completely drawing all attention to itself with it's loud footsteps. "Sometimes I don't think I'll ever get used to the machines" Hashkavak thinks to himself.


----------



## Animus (May 25, 2006)

*Box Text:*


> After people are done with the tea and cakes, the gnome looks ready to speak further.
> "Once again welcome to my humble abode here in Upper Sharn. Of course I have called you
> here for a mission, and an important mission it is indeed. I have a package that needs to
> be delivered to an acquaintance in Trolanport. He is to examine the contents for me, as I
> ...


----------



## mcnathan80 (May 25, 2006)

"Yes, just who is your friend, and where in Trolanport does he reside?" Before allowing Fimble a chance to respond, Hashkavak then asks "And how are we getting there? You can't expect us to walk, it would take weeks to get to Trolanport. Or are we to find find our _own_ transportation at our _own_ expense?" He then sits back, takes a sip of tea, and waits for a response.


----------



## sukael (May 25, 2006)

Myel stands amidst the center of the group, the lack of obvious irises in her entirely-black eyes serving to mostly hide the fact that she keeps looking back and forth between the others. A few glances are more obvious--Khashana's gloves, Hashkavak's tattoos, the is-that-one-of-_those_ extraplanar creature, the warforged. Most particularly, however, is observed Norros' trident--she has one of her own, the crux of its fork wrapped up in some grey-green material.

In contrast to Khashana, Myel is neither tall nor particularly beautiful: her figure is tomboyish, if the outlining of her tight-fitting, cured-plant-material armor is any sign, and her face is more than a little angular. She wears a cloak, loose at the moment, making obvious the dagger on one hip and the folded-up net on the other; her body language makes it evident that she's feeling a little uncomfortable having the most weaponry of anyone in the room, especially when the shortbow and quiver on her back are factored in. (She might be leaning a little in Flint's direction, as though his presence justifies things.)

"Ah--yes," she says, suddenly nodding. "Er. What he said?" She grins a little, sheepishly, exposing pointy, needle-like teeth.

[sblock=Checks]Taking 10 gives Myel a 17 on Knowledge (the planes) to identify the presence of a githzerai, and a 13 on Spot vs. Hashkavak's Disguise check.

It should take a Knowledge (local) check at DC 11 to identify Myel as a sea kin rather than just some generic weird subvariant of humanoid (she's not, at the moment, trying to disguise herself).[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Full description here.

And sorry on the delay--I was away from my computer most of the day.[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (May 25, 2006)

"Um...may I add a question?  I beg your pardon, Hashkavak," Khashana looks downward as she addresses the brown-haired man, for some reason unwilling to meet his eyes.  "I do not mean to imply your questions were incomplete, but there is something that troubles me."

Khashana turns to address Fimble with a warm smile.  "Mister Jakenworth, you mentioned that you don't think House Orien could keep your box safe.  Does that mean you know of some danger that we should be aware of?  Is someone trying to steal it, perhaps?  I assume it must be a very important object, for you to go to such great lengths..."

Stepping backward nervously, Khashana trips on an uneven patch of floor, clumsily bumping into the bulky Warforged.  "Ah!"  Khashana spins around, hastily stammering an apology as she looks up into Flint's glowing red eyes.  "I-I-I'm sorry.  I should be more careful."

To Flint's surprise, the red-faced girl does not seem to be _afraid_ of him, although her embarassment is genuine.  As she nervously smiles up at him, Flint realizes that she doesn't see him as unusual or odd in any way--a rare attitude for a human.


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2006)

Norros nods at Khashana's question. He doesn't want to enter a mission that would be suicidal, but the sum of money would help him to hide for a time and travelling that far cannot hurt too.


----------



## Animus (May 26, 2006)

mcnathan80 said:
			
		

> "Yes, just who is your friend, and where in Trolanport does he reside?" Before allowing Fimble a chance to respond, Hashkavak then asks "And how are we getting there? You can't expect us to walk, it would take weeks to get to Trolanport. Or are we to find find our _own_ transportation at our _own_ expense?" He then sits back, takes a sip of tea, and waits for a response.




"His name is Rexamble Taggleworth, and I will give you directions to his place," Fimble says. "It is about 600 miles to Trolanport. Magebred horses, provided by me, can get you there in two weeks."


----------



## Animus (May 26, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> "Um...may I add a question?  I beg your pardon, Hashkavak," Khashana looks downward as she addresses the brown-haired man, for some reason unwilling to meet his eyes.  "I do not mean to imply your questions were incomplete, but there is something that troubles me."
> 
> Khashana turns to address Fimble with a warm smile.  "Mister Jakenworth, you mentioned that you don't think House Orien could keep your box safe.  Does that mean you know of some danger that we should be aware of?  Is someone trying to steal it, perhaps?  I assume it must be a very important object, for you to go to such great lengths..."




"Well, truth be told, there is some danger involved. all I can say is that there may be people after this package. But rest assured, you can handle them. I can say no more about it, for fear that they may be listening."


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2006)

"I don't like the idea of ignoring what we have to expect when you know. 75 platinium is a good sum, but to go blindly into some danger, even if you tell we can handle it, I am not sure if it would worth. I don't know what my companion think of that, but I think it would be reasonnable if you raise your offer." suggests Norros at Fimble. He then scan his new companion reaction to see if they agree on that.


----------



## mcnathan80 (May 26, 2006)

"By all means Khashana, ask away". 
"I'm in agreement with Norros, in consideration of the dangers we will face, and the expenses of traveling I think that an increase in wages woul be most appropriate. Nothing exorbant mind you, just to bring it in line with what a fair price would be". As Hashkavak focuses on his Quori spirit, and tries to use that focus to somehow attune himself to Fimble's thoughts and attitudes.

Diplomacy: 23

Animus:
[sblock] If its all the same I'll just take 10 unless you want me to roll, in which case just let me know[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]If Hashkavak want to take the lead on the negotiation, go on... or if it is Norros, he would have a 21 on his Diplomacy. He would help Hashkavak if possible, giving Hashkavak a 25. (He use his invocation every morning, as it has a duration of 24 hours) [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Animus (May 26, 2006)

"And just what are you proposing?"

OOC: How much are you asking for?


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2006)

"Let's round that sum. 100 platinium. That would be fair." suggest Norros.


----------



## Animus (May 26, 2006)

The gnome looks slightly taken aback by the number put forth. Yet amazingly, he says, "100 dragons each, 40 now, 60 when delivered, you have a deal. Do you accept?"

[sblock=OOC]

BTW for those of you who don't know:

1 cp is a copper *Crown*
1 sp is a silver *Sovereign*
1 gp is a gold *Galifar*
1 pp is a platinum *Dragon*

Refer to money with those terms please .
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2006)

_That was too easy negotiation. So the danger worth 100 dragon, or even more. I'll have to watch over myself._

Not wanting to speak for all the group, Norros wait for the others to answer.


----------



## sukael (May 26, 2006)

"That sounds most reasonable," says Myel quietly, not wanting to go obviously against the group opinion if the others don't agree.

"Oh!" she adds after a moment's thought. "I have not told you my name. I am Myel." She offers a clammy, oily hand towards Fimble.


----------



## Animus (May 26, 2006)

sukael said:
			
		

> "That sounds most reasonable," says Myel quietly, not wanting to go obviously against the group opinion if the others don't agree.
> 
> "Oh!" she adds after a moment's thought. "I have not told you my name. I am Myel." She offers a clammy, oily hand towards Fimble.




"Um, pleased to meet you too Myel,"  Fimble says as he extends a tentative hand to shake.


----------



## sukael (May 26, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> "Um, pleased to meet you too Myel,"  Fimble says as he extends a tentative hand to shake.




Myel shakes his hand firmly, keeping in mind that whole 'good first impressions' thing she picked up from the first few landdwellers she really dealt with.

Her grip, with the natural oil her not-quite-human skin exudes, is probably mildly discomforting.


----------



## Animus (May 27, 2006)

sukael said:
			
		

> Myel shakes his hand firmly, keeping in mind that whole 'good first impressions' thing she picked up from the first few landdwellers she really dealt with.
> 
> Her grip, with the natural oil her not-quite-human skin exudes, is probably mildly discomforting.




Fimble's face contorts slightly.


----------



## Animus (May 27, 2006)

"Deal? Or do you have more questions? I believe that I have answered all that I can at this time."  

He waits for response.


----------



## nonamazing (May 27, 2006)

Khashana nods and smiles.  "I would be pleased to lend my aid, master Fimble.  As we discussed before, I would prefer to have my portion of the payment donated to the healers of House Jorasco.  I'll take 10 galifars, if you please, for travelling expenses, and allow you to make the arrangements for the delivery of the rest to the Jorasco hospice in Tumbledown."

Khashana turns to the others and bows.  "It will be a pleasure to work with such a diverse group.  No doubt our travel together will be interesting."


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2006)

"It's correct with me. I'll take the 40 dragon now. Do you know if there is a wizard that lives near here that could sell me some magical scrolls. I'll try to equip myself with what needed for the trip." asks Norros


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 27, 2006)

*Void - Githzerai Monk*

Being quite most of time, Void just stood in the corner and listened to the others negotiate over the price, money means nothing to him, but here on this plane it's good to have some 
_I can buy supplies for my self if needed._


			
				Animus said:
			
		

> "Deal? Or do you have more questions? I believe that I have answered all that I can at this time."



Void nods slightly and say
When do we start ?


----------



## mcnathan80 (May 27, 2006)

"These terms are acceptable Master Fimble, when do we start"?

OOC:
[sblock] I don't have my DMG infront of me right now, but if I can afford it I'm gonna snag a wand of CLW before we leave [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]A wand worth 750 gp, which mean 75 dragons.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## mcnathan80 (May 28, 2006)

OOC:
[sblock]Well then, I guess I can't afford it  [/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (May 29, 2006)

"Umm...well, I'd assume that given the importance of the package, Master Fimble would no doubt wish for us to get started right away."  Kashana looks down at her employer.  "Is this correct, sir?"

"I can take the box and find our horses...if a few of you would be willing to escort me.  Everyone else can take care of any last-minute purchases they have.  Shall we meet at our horse in, oh, say, two hours?"  She looks around nervously.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 29, 2006)

The package is safe here, where it was all the time, I suggest we equip ourselves and take what we need and return in two hours.
Void eyes everyone to see their reactions


----------



## Animus (May 30, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Khashana nods and smiles.  "I would be pleased to lend my aid, master Fimble.  As we discussed before, I would prefer to have my portion of the payment donated to the healers of House Jorasco.  I'll take 10 galifars, if you please, for travelling expenses, and allow you to make the arrangements for the delivery of the rest to the Jorasco hospice in Tumbledown."
> 
> Khashana turns to the others and bows.  "It will be a pleasure to work with such a diverse group.  No doubt our travel together will be interesting."




"My dear you are going to need more than 10 galifars to travel to Trolanport. If give most of your money away is what you want to do, I highly suggest taking 10 dragons. You'll get much further," he says, smiling.


----------



## Animus (May 30, 2006)

*Box Text:*


> "I am so glad that you have decided to take this assignment on,"  Fimble says. "I will arrange for 6 magebred horses, as well as some reimbursement for your accomodations." He hands over a parchment to Hashkavak. "This letter of credit will get you standard accomodaitons at any House Ghallandra inns." He then hands over another parchment. "This one,"  he says, "will let you get your letters of credit for 40 dragons each at any House Kundarak bank."  He then signs it, then pauses, then hands it over to Hashkavak.
> 
> "Be here tommorrow morning, bright and early, to begin your journey."




[sblock=OOC]
I'll give you guys time to shop, then my next official update will be getting you guys on the road.
[/sblock]


----------



## sukael (May 31, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Myel won't be buying anything new at the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Same thing. Norros will not buy anything for teh moment finally.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Animus (Jun 1, 2006)

Box Text:


> The next morning arrives. You have done all of your shopping and other business, and return to Fimble's estate in Upper Sharn. When you get there, you notice that there are six horses of exquisite beauty and strength tied down out in the front.
> 
> The gnome servant opens the door and leads you to Fimble's auddience chamber, where a somewhat excited Fimble sits in waiting. "Good to see you! Have some breakfast on me before you go," he says. It is then that you notice the enormous spread of fruit, vegetables and pastries along with various fruit juices.
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC]
I need a marching order from you guys.

Also, feel free to RP amongst yourselves .
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 1, 2006)

*Void*

[sblock=ooc: ] Void bought 4 potions of magic fang, back pack and bedroll.
he ties the bedroll to the saddle. [/sblock]

Void rides in the rare most of the time, occasionally he get forward a little bit to chit chat with the others. He avoids answering questions about himself and asks the other for the purpose they took that mission.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2006)

Norros try to stay in the middle as much as possible, maybe nearer the rear than the front, as he knows his arcane weapons are better from far than close. As void come next to him. "I don't remember to have seen one of your kind before. If I can allow myself, can I ask you from where you are?"


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 1, 2006)

Khashana rides in the middle of the group.  Too shy to join in any of the conversations, she nevertheless listens excitedly to the talk going on around her.  She's stuffed a small bag with dozens of small fruits and berries from Fimble's breakfast table--occasionally she snacks on a bit of fruit and tosses the seeds into the path beside her.

During moments in which the conversations grow quiet, Khashana whispers softly to her horse.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 2, 2006)

*Void*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Norros try to stay in the middle as much as possible, maybe nearer the rear than the front, as he knows his arcane weapons are better from far than close. As void come next to him. "I don't remember to have seen one of your kind before. If I can allow myself, can I ask you from where you are?"




Void answers simply.
a monastery around Sharn
he avoids another answers by slowing his horse's pace


----------



## sukael (Jun 2, 2006)

Myel rides near the middle-front of the group, a bit uncomfortable on the back of this land-creature. She participates energetically, if not entirely understandably, in any conversations that pass her way.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 2, 2006)

Despite her shyness, Khashana finds herself drawn in by Myel's energetic speech, riding closer to listen in on the young woman's conversation.  During a briefly quiet moment, Khashana, ever worried about the welfare of others, feels compelled to say something.  "Oh, my!  You look awfully uncomfortable, Miss Myel.  Is your horse giving you any trouble?  We can switch, if you like.  This young mare I'm riding is quite gentle, and very friendly."  The horse whinnies at Kashana's words, almost as if it understood her.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hashkavak spends most of his time small talking with the others, tryingto get a sense of just _what_ Myel is, where Norros is from, and as one of the only oarty members who knows what a Githzerai is picking void's brain on what he is doing in Sharn. All other times he discusses the plight of the Kalashtar to all who will listen, or hums haunting melodies learned from Kavak his quori spirit. When he is sure he'll be able to get some privacy he nonchalanty rides his horse next to Khashana's.  "Khashana, is it really you? After all these years, no one has heard from you in ages. What happened, where have you been, is everything alright?"  He then waits her reply.

Void:
[sblock] Sorry for the mindflayer pun, but I couldn't resist [/sblock]

OOC:
[sblock] I bought two more water skins , plus I figure I'll take the rear for any combat related needs[/sblock]


OOC:
[sblock]Sorry I haven't posted in like two weeks, I worked 80 hours in the last week and that kind of schedual does not eave much room for PbPing,thanks for your patience, and sorry again for the inconvenience.[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jun 3, 2006)

*Round 0 (surprise)*

*Box Text:*


> You first day starts off without much incident. Most of it you spend in idle chit chat with each other and various passers by. During the twilight hours. though, some of you notice thugs hiding in the trees. Others of you are too distracted to notice though.





[sblock=Notice checks]
Void, Hashkavak, Khashana, Norros, Flintlock, Myel (1d20+3=4, 1d20+1=18, 1d20+3=9, 1d20+1=19, 1d20+0=17, 1d20+3=17) 
[/sblock]

Hashkavak, Norros, Flint and Myel can act in the surprise round:
[sblock=Inits]
Void (surprised)
Thugs (#1-3)
Hashkavak
Myel
Norros
Flint
Orc Brute (#4)
Khashana (surprised)
Dera (#5)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
Legend:
V	Void
H	Hashkavak
K	Khashana
N	Norros
F	Flint
M	Myel
#1-3	Thugs
#4	Orc Brute
#5	Dera
-	Tree or Cliff line



```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   | T |   | R |   | E |   | E |   | L |   | I |   | N |   | E |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |#5-| - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   |   | 2 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   | N |   | M |   | F |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   |   |   |   |   | 1 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  | V |   |   | K |   | H |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   | 3 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |#4-| - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  | C | L | I | F | F | S |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 3, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]As void cannot act, it is the thugs to act. Could be interesting to know what the thugs will do before opening the hostilities.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Animus (Jun 3, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC]As void cannot act, it is the thugs to act. Could be interesting to know what the thugs will do before opening the hostilities.[/SBLOCK]




OOC: You have a good point. I'll post their actions today.


----------



## sukael (Jun 3, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Despite her shyness, Khashana finds herself drawn in by Myel's energetic speech, riding closer to listen in on the young woman's conversation.  During a briefly quiet moment, Khashana, ever worried about the welfare of others, feels compelled to say something.  "Oh, my!  You look awfully uncomfortable, Miss Myel.  Is your horse giving you any trouble?  We can switch, if you like.  This young mare I'm riding is quite gentle, and very friendly."  The horse whinnies at Kashana's words, almost as if it understood her.




Myel shakes her head a little. "No, no... I'm just not used to such creatures, that's all." Her angular face crinkles into a smile, though it's hard to read any emotion in her deep, all-black eyes.


----------



## Animus (Jun 3, 2006)

OOC: Thugs have made their surprise round actions now  .


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 4, 2006)

"Curse the darkness! Oh well Khashana, I suppose we'll have to continue our conversation at another time." As Hashkavak jumps off his startled mount while eyeing his flanking opponents very carefully.

OOC:
[sblock]I'm fighting defensively which grants me +3 to AC thanks to my synergy with tumble. [/sblock]

Die Roll:
[sblock] Ride check = 4 guess that's all I'm doing :\ . [/sblock]

Animus:
Are we on riding horses, or war horses? If we're not on war horses everyones first action will have be succeeding on a DC 20 ride check to calm their mounts down to actually be able to do anything, for those of us in the surprise round that's all we _can _ do   .


----------



## sukael (Jun 4, 2006)

Myel is nearly taken by surprise by the enemies, startled out of her conversation; trying to keep her unfamiliar horse under control, she scrabbles for the bit of water-warped wood at her throat that she uses to focus spells through.

[sblock=Roll]Ride check, if needed (1d20+1=15)
Concentration check, if applicable (defensive casting) (1d20+7=14)[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]If she still has an action to use, Myel will defensively cast _doom_ at thug #3 (save DC 14).[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jun 4, 2006)

mcnathan80 said:
			
		

> Animus:
> Are we on riding horses, or war horses? If we're not on war horses everyones first action will have be succeeding on a DC 20 ride check to calm their mounts down to actually be able to do anything, for those of us in the surprise round that's all we _can _ do   .




OOC:
[sblock] They are light horses. You can dismount as a move action with no problem. The Control Mount in Battle action is only needed if you plan to stay on the horse. At least that's the way I read the rule. and since I'm the DM, there you go .
[/sblock]


----------



## sukael (Jun 4, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Except that... "combatants who started the battle aware of their opponents each take a standard action during the surprise round." ._.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]You can always try a fast dismount, and if you fail, you simply end by taking a move action instead of a free action.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Animus (Jun 4, 2006)

OOC:
[sblock]
Sure. A move action or move-equivalent action is _shorter_ than a standard action, so you can take a move action _instead_ of a standard action. Of course, you may provoke AoO, but that's a different story entirely .

sukael, Highlight below:
BTW, you need to show up in the other game.
[/sblock]


----------



## sukael (Jun 4, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> OOC:
> [sblock]
> Sure. A move action or move-equivalent action is _shorter_ than a standard action, so you can take a move action _instead_ of a standard action. Of course, you may provoke AoO, but that's a different story entirely .
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Actions, then]
Myel will use her time in the surprise round to dismount, then.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2006)

Norros try to fast dismount, but unused to ride animals, his feet stay stuck in his saddle and must take a second to retablish his balance, losing the occasion to do something more usefull.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 4, 2006)

Void will dismount the horse and prepares himself for battle ... if they will attack.


----------



## Animus (Jun 5, 2006)

OOC:
[sblock]
Because I didn't specify the type of horses you were riding, if you tried to control your mount in combat and failed, I'll give you the chance to edit your actions. I think that only applies to Haskavak now.
[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 5, 2006)

Khashana leans forward on her horse in order to whisper to Haskavek, but slips and nearly falls as her mount suddenly bucks!  As she struggles to regain control, she looks up just in time to see a handful of thugs rushing out of the treeline.

"Crystal!  We're being ambushed!  Why didn't you warn me?"

"What?"  The psicrystal's echoes in Khashana's mind seem muffled and drawn out.  "I was...meditating."

"You were sleeping again, weren't you?  Oh, crystal!"  Trying to steady herself on the horse's back and maintain a mental conversation at the same time, Khashana is caught flat-footed by the approaching thugs.

OOC:[SBLOCK]After the suprise round is over, Khashana will try to calm her horse, and fail: Ride check to handle magebred mount (1d20+2=7).  So she'll be spending round one struggling with the horse.  At the beginning of round two, she'll take a move action to dismount and allow her panicking horse to run away.  Then, as her standard action in round two, she'll use one power point to manifest Inertial Armor.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Animus (Jun 6, 2006)

*Round 0 (surprise round)*

[sblock=Inits]
Void (surprised)
Thugs (#1-3)
Hashkavak
Myel
Norros
Flint
Orc Brute (#4)
Khashana (surprised)
Dera (#5)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
Legend:
V	Void
H	Hashkavak
K	Khashana
N	Norros
F	Flint
M	Myel
#1-3	Thugs
#4	Orc Brute
#5	Dera
-	Tree or Cliff line



```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   | T |   | R |   | E |   | E |   | L |   | I |   | N |   | E |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   | N | M |   | 2 |   |   |   |   |   | 5 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   |   |   |   |   |   | F |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   |   |   |   |   | 1 | 4 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  | V |   |   | K |   | H |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   | 3 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  | C | L | I | F | F | S |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=Actions]
Thugs 1-3 moves into tactical position.

Hashkavak tries to control his mount in a combat situation but cannot.

Myel dismounts from her horse.

Norros attempts to fast dismount and fails, so he takes the time to dismount.

As Flint dismounts, the thugs both attack him with AoO's. 

Thugs 1 & 2 on Flint with flank and sneak attack with shortswords (1d20+4=22, 2d6=4, 1d20+4=12, 2d6=11). Flint takes (4-2 DR=) 2 damage.

#4 moves to F8 and rages.

#5 5' steps to D11 and attacks Flint, missing with her shortbow (1d20+6=16, 1d6+1=6). 

[/sblock]

Here's the status after the surprise round:
[sblock=Status]

```
HP	HP	HP
Name		Total	Down	Curr.	Status
----------------------------------------------
Void		8	0	8
Hashkavak	17	0	17
Khashana	18	0	18
Norros		20	0	20
Flint		30	2	28
Myel		17	0	17
#1		?	0	?						
#2		?	0	?
#3		?	0	?
#4		?	0	?
#5		?	0	?
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 6, 2006)

*Void - Round 1*

Void tries to dismount as fast as he can from the horse
Fast dismount - Ride +7 if he succeed in the free action he moves forward to aid Flint to F5  and use his special ability to daze Thug#1
If he fails to dismount quickly he dismounts as a move action and use his special ability to daze Thug#1


----------



## Velmont (Jun 6, 2006)

Having a range of 250ft, Norros will try to shoot at Dera (#5). If he is in contact with someone else, he will do a 5 feet to avoid an attack of opportunity, favoring a clear line of sight after his movement.


----------



## sukael (Jun 7, 2006)

Her blood pumping from the sudden rush of combat, Myel retrieves the folded net from her belt and with a practiced flick of the wrist, tosses it at one of the thugs (#2). A moment after, she flips her trident back to her right hand, getting ready to use if it she needs to.

[sblock=OOC]Ignore the second pair of rolls--that was accidental[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Hashkavak rnd 1*

Hashkavak begins working the opening steps of _sheshan talarash dasyannah_, the dance of the path of shadows. With practiced ease he starts the meditative pose before quick stepping into _flight of the quori_, deftly avoiding the first combatant, while effortlessly transitioning to _renegade spirit_ dodging the second combatant and unshouldering his crossbow. As he continues his fluid movements his mind begns to wander to Dal Quor and the images given to him by Kavak his quori spirit and a haunting melody escapes his lips, soon he is singing the _Dirge of Taratai _ bolstering his companions with the tale of the fallen quori spirit and her shattered lineage.

OOC:
[sblock]So I succefully tumbled away from my opponents, and am now in space G-3. I unshouldered my crossbow as part of my move, and used my bardic music to _inspire courage_ giving my allies +1 to attack and damage rolls, plus a +1 to saves vs. charms and fear. Plus I'm still fighting defensively giving me an 18 AC and a -4 to all attack rolls[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jun 8, 2006)

*Round 1*

[sblock=Inits]
Void
Thugs (#1-3)
Hashkavak
Myel
Norros
Flint
Orc Brute (#4)
Khashana
Dera (#5)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
Legend:
V	Void
H	Hashkavak
K	Khashana
N	Norros
F	Flint
M	Myel
#1-3	Thugs
#4	Orc Brute
#5	Dera
-	Tree or Cliff line



```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   | T |   | R |   | E |   | E |   | L |   | I |   | N |   | E |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   | N | M |   |   | 2 |   | 5 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   |   |   |   |   |   | F |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  | V |   |   |   |   |   | 1 | 4 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   | H | K |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   | 3 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  | C | L | I | F | F | S |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=Actions]
Void attempts a fast dismount (DC 20) (1d20+7=15) and fails. The 

dismounts normally and casts Daze on Thug #1. Thug #1 tries to save vs. 

Void's daze (DC 13) (1d20=12) and fails.

Thugs #1 is dazed.

#2 5' steps to D6 and attacks Flint, flanking him (1d20+4=9, 2d6=9, 

1d100=58) but misses.

#3 attacks the flat-footed Khashana (1d20+2=7, 2d6=9) and misses.

Hashkavak tumbles away from his opponents and pulls his crossbow while doing so.

Myel tosses her net at #2, but missed him completely.

Norros attacks #5, who has cover (1d20+3+1=8, 2d6+1=8) and misses.

Flint attacks the barbarian (1d20+9=10, 1d12+4=11) and misses.

#4 swings at Flint (1d20+6=24, 1d12+6=14), hitting him and hurting 

him for (14-2 DR=) 12 damage.

Khashana spends the round trying to calm her mount down.

#5 moves 15' to D8, putting her crossbow away. She then draws her shortsword and is done.
[/sblock]

Here's the status after round 1:
[sblock=Status]

```
HP	HP	HP
Name		Total	Down	Curr.	Status
----------------------------------------------
Void		8	0	8
Hashkavak	17	0	17
Khashana	18	0	18
Norros		20	0	20
Flint		30	14	16
Myel		17	0	17
#1		?	0	?						
#2		?	0	?
#3		?	0	?
#4		?	0	?
#5		?	0	?
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2006)

"Damn... they are all on Flint. We must get one of them before Flint got down." tells Norros, shooting again at the thug he was aiming, but his fear to touch Flint make him miss again.

[SBLOCK]Attack roll of 7[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 8, 2006)

*Void*

Taking advantage that one of the thugs is currently dazed (#1)
Void charge (to F6) the thug and tries high kick to the thug's neck.

Attack (unarmed): +2+2charge = +4
Unarmed Damage: 1d6 +1
Thug is dazed


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Hashkavak rnd 2*

oops accident post, how do I delete my post?


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Hashkavak rnd 2*

Hashkavak scans the battlefield and asesses the situation. Right away he sees the immediate peril Flint is in. Hashkavak ceases his song mid-verse and takes a step towards Flint while humming an incantation that will cover a small area of the ground with a thick grease, hoping it may cause a couple of the bandits to fall and give Flint some breathing room, as he loads a bolt into his bow. "That orc is killing Flint, we have to bring him down!!!" Hashkavak ponders the for a moment at the statement he just made, _do Warforged have a soul_? He wondered, _and if not can they indeed be killed_?

OOC:
[sblock]I 5' step to F4, and cast Grease on the corner of H,I 7,8 targeting orc brute and Thug #1, Ref DC 14. Also covering areas F7-8, G6-9, H6-9, and I7-8 with grease. After that I use my move action to load my bow. Don't forget to continue to add the +1 to attack, and damage for the next 5 rnds.[/sblock]
Abilities:
[sblock]5 more uses of bardic music, and 1 more 1st lv spell left[/sblock]
Animus:
[sblock]Of course all this is subject to change depending on the thugs turn  [/sblock]


----------



## sukael (Jun 10, 2006)

Myel clutches for the scrap of magic-focusing wood at her neck, holding out the trident in her other hand towards #4. For the moment, the net lays unfolded and forgotten.

"_Halt!_" she commands, forcing her will out towards the enemy.

[sblock=OOC]5' step to D4, casting _command_ on thug #4. Will save DC 14 to negate.[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jun 10, 2006)

*Round 2*

[sblock=Inits]
Void
Thugs (#1-3)
Hashkavak
Myel
Norros
Flint
Orc Brute (#4)
Khashana
Dera (#5)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]

```
Legend:
V	Void
H	Hashkavak
K	Khashana
N	Norros
F	Flint
M	Myel
#1-3	Thugs
#4	Orc Brute
#5	Dera
-	Tree or Cliff line
~     Grease


   | 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   | T |   | R |   | E |   | E |   | L |   | I |   | N |   | E |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   | N | M |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   |   |   |   |   | 2 | F | 5 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   |   |   |   | V |   | 4 | ~ |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   | H | K |   |   |   | ~ | ~ |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   | 3 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  | C | L | I | F | F | S |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=Actions]
Void charges thug #1, (roll for confirm ) doing 9 points of damaging, putting him down.

#2 5' steps to E6 and attacks Void, missing him. 

#3 attacks Khashana, hurting her for 5 points of damage. 

Hashkavak casts Grease (F9 URHC), and loads his crossbow. The orc brute's Reflex Save fails. Orc Brute is now prone. 

Myel Commands Orc Brute to halt. He does.

Norros aims at #5 and misses with his Eldritch Blast.

Flint attacks the brute, doing 12 points of damage to him. 

#4 is halting and is prone.

Khashana takes a move action to dismount and allow her panicking horse to run away. Then, she manifests Inertial Armor. 

#5 5' steps to E8 and attacks Flint, flanking him, doing (10-2 DR=) 8 damage. 
[/sblock]

Here's the status after Round 2:
[sblock=Status]

```
HP	HP	HP
Name		Total	Down	Curr.	Status
----------------------------------------------
Void		8	0	8
Hashkavak	17	0	17
Khashana	18	5	13
Norros		20	0	20
Flint		30	22	8	
Myel		17	0	17
#1		?	9	?	down						
#2		?	0	?
#3		?	0	?
#4		?	12	?
#5		?	0	?
```
[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 10, 2006)

"Ah!"  Kashana cries out a bandit's blade slices into her thigh.  She half slides, half falls off of her horse, which bolts in terror a second later.  Kashana takes a quick look at her wounded leg--_it's just a shallow cut; I should be fine_--then glances around the battlefield, trying to make sense of the milling confusion.  She quickly notices Hashkavak right behind her, then Flint being torn apart by a determined-looking pair of thugs.

"Oh, no! Hashkavak, Flint is in trouble!"  Kashana carefully steps backwards, just out of the reach of the bandit's thrusting sword.  Concentrating carefully, she pulls forth a globule of ectoplasm from the astral plane and hurls it at one of thugs currently flanking the damaged Warforged.  _I hope that buys him some time..._, she thinks, but winces as the orb goes well shy of its target, splattering uncomfortably close to Void.

"Heh!  Luck's not with you today, big sister!"

"Oh, just shut up!" Kashana yells, frustrated at her psicrystal's telepathic sarcasm.  Both Hashkavak and the thug find themselves baffled by her strange behavior.

[SBLOCK]First of all, Kashana will move five feet back, to stand just beside Hashkavak (in space F-3).  Then she will manifest entangling ectoplasm, making a Ranged touch attack to hit thug number two, and missing horribly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 10, 2006)

*Void*

Void advanced forward (5 ft. to F7) as he sees the Orc brute on the ground
_That one is dangerous, I better keep him on the ground for good_
He thinks to himself and target the Orc with Flurry of Blows

Flurry of Blows: 0/0
Orc brure is prone and held


----------



## Velmont (Jun 10, 2006)

Norros tries again to blast, now taking against the thug #2. But Norros aim seems to be really poor, missing again. "I'm wasting my time and energy, what the hell happen to me!"


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Hashkavak rnd 3*

Seeing Kashana in danger Haskavak drops his bow and advances on the thug while pulling his crystal dagger. Taking measured steps foreward Hashkavak closes the distance and when he is within range executes a _rolling aura_ and slashes at the thug, who turns at the last second narrowly avoiding serious damage, but still suffering a minor wound. While still continuing his _dance_ Hashkavvak turns to Kashana "a little help here"?

OOC:
[sblock]I 5' stepped to G4 to engage the thug, still fighting defensively (-4 to hit, 18AC), but forgot to take my music into account, so I actually did 3 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jun 13, 2006)

[sblock=Inits]
Void
Thugs (#1-3)
Hashkavak
Myel
Norros
Flint
Orc Brute (#4)
Khashana
Dera (#5)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
Legend:
V	Void
H	Hashkavak
K	Khashana
N	Norros
F	Flint
M	Myel
#1-3	Thugs
#4	Orc Brute
#5	Dera
-	Tree or Cliff line



```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   | T |   | R |   | E |   | E |   | L |   | I |   | N |   | E |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   | N | M |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   |   |   |   |   |   | F |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   |   |   |   |   | V | 4 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   | H | K |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   | 3 |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - | - |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  | C | L | I | F | F | S |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=Actions]
Void 5' steps to F7 and attacks the prone orc with a flurry of blows (1d20+1=2, 1d6+2=3, 1d20+1=5, 1d6+2=7), missing both times.

#2 attacks Flint from flank (1d20+4=14, 2d6=7, 1d100=34), missing him.

#3 attempts to feint Hashkavak(1d20+2=16, 1d20+3+2=16), but fails.

Hashkavak slices at thug #3, doing 3 points of damage to him.

Myel casts Deific Vengeance at #2, (Deific Vengeance damage, and Will save to resist (1d6=6, 1d20=10)). #2 fails his save. #2 is down. 

Norros aims at #5 and misses with his Eldritch Blast.

Flint attacks the prone orc brute (1d20+8+1=12, 1d12+3+1=15), putting him down.

Khashana 5' steps to F4, manifests entangling ectoplasm but misses #3 with her attack.

#5 shouts, "Fall back!" and withdraws 30' due north from E8, which is the furthest she can go 
because of terrain.
[/sblock]

Here's the status after Round 3:
[sblock=Status]

```
HP	HP	HP
Name		Total	Down	Curr.	Status
----------------------------------------------
Void		8	0	8
Hashkavak	17	0	17
Khashana	18	5	13
Norros		20	0	20
Flint		30	22	8	
Myel		17	0	17
#1		?	9	?	down						
#2		?	6	?	down
#3		?	3	?
#4		?	27	?	down
#5		?	0	?
```
[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 13, 2006)

> While still continuing his dance Hashkavvak turns to Kashana "A little help here?"




"Oh!  I'm sorry, Hashkavvak...  I--I'll try harder!"  As she concentrates, darwing on her inner power, Kashana's deep crystal gloves glow with a soft white light.  She attacks wildly but the thug easily dodges away from her.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 13, 2006)

*Void*

Seeing that the Orc is down, Void realize that Flint can handle himself alone
he runs G5 to help Khashana and Hashkavak, charging the thug with a flying kick.

Attack (unarmed): +2+2charge = +4
Unarmed Damage: 1d6 +1


----------



## sukael (Jun 15, 2006)

Seeing how badly Flint is hurt, Myel moves to D6 and, sacrificing her prepared _doom_ spell, casts _cure moderate wounds_ on him.


----------



## Animus (Jun 15, 2006)

Actions:
[sblock]
Void charges thug #3 (1d20+2+2=13, 1d6+1+1=5), putting him down. 

Myel casts CMW on Flint, healing most of his damage.
[/sblock]

Final Status:
[sblock]

```
HP	HP	HP
Name		Total	Down	Curr.	Status
----------------------------------------------
Void		8	0	8
Hashkavak	17	0	17
Khashana	18	5	13
Norros		20	0	20
Flint		30	13	17	
Myel		17	0	17
#1		?	9	?	down						
#2		?	6	?	down
#3		?	3	?       down
#4		?	27	?	down
#5		?	0	?
```
[/sblock]
OOC:
[sblock]
you can choose to try and chase the rogue that ran, or let her run.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2006)

*Void - Githzerai Monk*

Who are they?
Void kneels to the ground and check the thug he just broke his neck with a kick
I have a bad feeling that someone knows about the package and they are already on our tracks.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2006)

"Ask him." and Norros point in direction of the last thug. An eldritch blast fly away, but aimed at the tree infront of the fleeing thug, trying to cut his retreat.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Not sure if it will do what i want, but I aim the tree near the fleeing thug, trying to slow down his retreat by putting obstacle in her path. Attack: 14, Damage 10[/SBLOCK]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 15, 2006)

*As for the fleeing rogue...*

"It appears that Master Fimble has something of great importance in this package, or its all a coincident, either way we should get that bandit."

OOC:
[sblock]Depending on how far away she is I'll attempt to get in range and cast daze on her try to slow her down for a round.[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jun 20, 2006)

OOC: Sorry for the delay. Long weekend.



			
				Box Text said:
			
		

> You attempt to catch the fleeing thug, but are not successful, as the cover of the tress plus the head start was enough for the thug to get away. You attempt to chase but cannot find him. It is at this point that you remember that you have the other thugs to deal with. What will you do with them? And why did they attack you in the first place?




Void
[sblock]
What are you checking for?
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 20, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]
Anything that might tell me who is this guy, and if he got any equipment
[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 20, 2006)

Khashana busies herslef by tending to and bandaging any wounded (including the wounded bandits).  Once that's taken care of, she works with Flint to find and bring back the horses who ran away.

She considers trying to tend to Flint's damage, but seems unsure how to bandage something that doesn't bleed.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hashkavak begins checking the wounded bandits for signs of life hoping to find someone alive to interrogate. Assuming at least one bandit is alive, but unconscious Hashkavak motions to Myel. "Hey Myel we got a live one here, see if you can wake him up, and I'll try and get some info out of him."

OOC:
[sblock]I'm taking 10 on a heal check (giving me an 11) to see if any of the bandits are alive. If I can find one and Myel can heal him, I'll charm him and get some info out of him.[/sblock]


----------



## sukael (Jun 21, 2006)

mcnathan80 said:
			
		

> Hashkavak begins checking the wounded bandits for signs of life hoping to find someone alive to interrogate. Assuming at least one bandit is alive, but unconscious Hashkavak motions to Myel. "Hey Myel we got a live one here, see if you can wake him up, and I'll try and get some info out of him."
> 
> The sea kin nods warily, approaching the downed bandit. She murmurs a moment, converting a casting of _omen of peril_ to _cure light wounds_.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 21, 2006)

Norros look at the others who are trying to saves the bandits for questionning. He remember what his former master did with prisonner to question. It was beautifull to see. For now, Norros decides to simply do the spectator.


----------



## Animus (Jun 22, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]
> Anything that might tell me who is this guy, and if he got any equipment
> [/sblock]



OOC:
[sblock]
This guys looks to be no one special. You nab his equipment. I'll break it down tommorrow.
[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jun 22, 2006)

It turns out, one of the bandits did not die from the combat. He starts to come to. The thug makes his Will save vs. Charm Person (1d20=19). What do you do?


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2006)

Norros finally decides to take the initiative. He kneel down beside the wounded man. "You it was dangerous what you just did. your friends are dead and you barely escape alive... escape is an image, as you are still here. You know, we are not bad men, but as many people, we don't like much being attacked like that by people who want to kill us. If you cooperate, you can hope to see all that finish on a good note for you. If you don't, well... I can,t garantee anything. Why don't you tell us who employ you, and what worth so much that you almost get killed for it?"


----------



## Animus (Jun 24, 2006)

OOC:
Norros, give me a Diplomacy or Intimidate check.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]By the way, as Beguiling Influence have a duration of 24 hours and can be cast unlimited time, I have the habit to cast it on myself two times a day, day and night, to be sure it is always in effect, to help me to keep my 'new' identity convincing.

That will allow me to be pretty convincing: Intimidate: 1d20+13 = 32[/SBLOCK]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 24, 2006)

Not liking the way the Norros is bullying the thug, but seeing no other choice, Hashkavak decides to allow Norros to continue his interrogation, while humming a disturbing melody to help him in his endeavors. However, he watches closely to make sure he doesn't tread too far into the dark.

OOC:
[sblock]I'm using inspire competence to give Norros a +2 to intimidate. BTW with that failed Charm attempt, I'm out of 1st lv spells for the day, and have used 2 bardic music[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 25, 2006)

Kashana finds herself a bit disturbed by the interrogation, and so she wanders away, slowly leading her horse.  The crystal at her belt interrupts her thoughts: "Kashana?  Has anyone checked on that cargo you were carrying?  Those bandits weren't that much of a threat, so perhaps they were meant to be a distraction?"

"Oh my!"  Kashana exclaims.  "Perhaps you're right!  That would be terrible...that poor gnome was really counting on us."  The young woman immediately rushes over to check on Fimble's box.

OOC: 



Spoiler



Just making sure the package is secure...and that no invisible threats snuck up on us while we were dealing with those thugs.


----------



## Animus (Jun 27, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, I can't be a 32.

"I was getting paid by the one who got away," the scared thug says. "She was the one that had all the money and all the information. Where she ran to I don't know."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 27, 2006)

"Useless... I could have guess that." he tells, looking at the scared thug. "Sadly, he seems honest. I don't think he will tell anything usefull."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 27, 2006)

*Void*

Let him flee to Sharn and let us continue, we are wasting too much time
the bandit that escaped could return with others
With that, Void climb on his horse and ready himself.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 29, 2006)

"I agree with Void, cut him loose and lets get out of here. Standing around here in the open is making me feel nervous. This is just like the Plains of Solitude when we were attacked by a small army of demons, we all stood around examining the bodies, trying to decide what to do when the quori of Il-Lashtavar ambushed us we lost many... of... ummmm". Realizing that he never actually fought demons, or visited the Plains of Solitude, and that it was all a memory from Kavak Hashkavak stops talking. "All I'm saying is Void's right, lets cut this guy loose, and get out of here."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 29, 2006)

_If you had really fought demon, you would have single handly get rid of all these bandits, or you would be dead at the demon's hand._ thinks Norros. "You see, cooperation is a good thing." He tells to the thug. "Now I suggest you to hide far from us or your employer." 

Norros returns to his horse and mount it, waiting for the group to move foward.


----------



## Animus (Jun 30, 2006)

*Box Text:*


> With the package still secure, you continue on your way. Fortunately for you, the rest of the day is without further excitement. As the morning sun turns to afternoon and then approaches evening, you can see a village a ways off. You are not sure that you can make it by night fall unless you push your mounts. At the same time, staying out in the wild is not the most appealing prospect either.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 30, 2006)

"Let push our mount a bit. With these thugs on us, i would rather have four wall and a roof over me for my sleep, and some civilization around me too, it is less attractive for an attack when guards can come sooner or later."


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 30, 2006)

"I agree with Norros, let's try and reach shelter tonight. Mmmm maybe a hot meal, and a glass of spiced wine. Besides I'm sure the horses can take it. They're _magebred_ for Arawai's sake." Hashkavak waits patiently -for him at least- for the others to respond, and thinks about sleeping in a warm bed with a full belly.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jul 4, 2006)

To all American's in the party: Happy 4th of July!!! let's all celebrate the independance of our country by blowing a huge chunk out of it  
And to my Canadian friends: A belated happy freedom day  
To everyone else: Screw You!!!! No, seriously I hope everyone has a great day. 

BTW: Is everyone dead? no one's posted in, like, a week. What's up? Peace.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 4, 2006)

mcnathan80 said:
			
		

> To all American's in the party: Happy 4th of July!!! let's all celebrate the independance of our country by blowing a huge chunk out of it
> And to my Canadian friends: A belated happy freedom day
> To everyone else: Screw You!!!! No, seriously I hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> BTW: Is everyone dead? no one's posted in, like, a week. What's up? Peace.




ooc - happy 4th of July Americans and happy freedom day Canadians ...
Peace ?! what peace ... we are at war down here.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 4, 2006)

_OOC: I'm still here.

Freedom day? The national day was the 1st of July... but it was no big deal (Ok, I'm a French Canadian... in Montreal, 200 000 families have moved into a new appartment. Not a big celebration day here. French canadien do the party on June 24th, the 'national day' of the Quebec.)_


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jul 4, 2006)

My sincerest appologies to all our friends in the middle east, i mean "peace" in the sense of "I pray for all of us to be at peace". I hope I didn't offend  
Velmont: I did not know that French Canadians celebrate a different day, hmmm, I just made a new brain wrinkle.


----------



## Animus (Jul 6, 2006)

*Box Text:*


> Pushing your mounts seem easy to do, as these magebred steeds do indeed seem to be made for such work. You might even dare to say that they enjoy the extensive galloping. With their effort, you do get to the village of Krevak shortly before the sun sets. The main road through the village leads to the Riverside Inn. Those of you with knowledge of this area may recall something about the steak being particularly good here.
> 
> You ride up to the door of the inn. A wooden sign with a shimmering display hangs from the inn. A female elf, dressed in nice serving clothes, stands at the door, waiting for your arrival it seems.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 6, 2006)

"A nice place to rest." tells Norros, as he opens the door of the Inn. "I'll take a steak, with potatoes and a good beer. And if you have some, put some pepper on it. And a room for the night." He sits at a table and wait for the others to take a seat too.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'll be away for the week-end. See you Sunday or Monday.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hashkavak follows Norros in and sits himself at a table, with the rest of the party. "I'll take an order of Beef boronal, and a mulled wine." He says to the serving elf. "Hey guys, I'm gonna see if I can get us a free meal, and maybe get our room's comped." He stands up and walks to the center of the inn and begins the opening stance of the _path of shadows_ taking the moment to focus his mind he begins the steps of the _March of the Light_ -one of the more energetic dances. As the dancing continues he loses himself more and more in the mediative aspects of the dance rapturing in the flood of visions given by his union with Kavak. Pouring more and more of himself into the dance, he seems to no longer be in control of himself, and more an extension of the Quori spirit within. Feeling the righteous fury of the renegade Quori as they battle the darkness of Il-Lashtavar he then slows his steps finishing with a graceful transition from _stepping warrior_, into this particular steps closer _Katesh's last stand_ named for the spirit who held the pass of Mabar so the other Quori could escape back into the dream world of Dal Quor. Coming back into focus of reality Hashkavak closes his palms in front of him offering a bow to the patrons and favoring Kashana with his gaze "What happened to her," he thinks. "it's almost as if she's ashamed to be Kalashtar." However, this particular step leaves him rather exhausted, and decides to speak to her later. Right now he wants to eat, and the sleep.
OOC:
[sblock]I got a 25 on my check, so according to the SRD that's 1d6 GP in a prosperous city, I don't know how prosperous Krevak is, but I'm sure thats at least worth dinner and a night's sleep. Although, such a check has "gotten the attention of wealthy patron's" mayhaps the attention is unfavorable.[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Box Text:*


> Those of you that aren't performing watch your companion Hashkavak perform a great dance. The crowd cheers as Hashkavak accentuates each step of his dance. The people seem to really get into it. One random person from the crowd does say toward the end of it, "He seems so great because he's ensorceled your minds to think trhat way! He's not who he seems to be. He is kalashtar. Look! Nobody can perform that well naturally. It's all his evil mind magic!"
> 
> This causes the crowd to stir a bit.




Responses?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 8, 2006)

*Void*

Standing in the corner in the first place, hood cover his face, Void puts his mug on the table, his glance turns from Hashkavak to the human.
I sense trouble
He whisper to himself


----------



## Animus (Jul 11, 2006)

*nudge* Anyone doing or saying anything?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 11, 2006)

"Jealous?" asks Norros. "Someone do something out of the ordinary, and he is an evil powerfull wizard. It's like telling all hobgoblin are evil, all black cats are pets for hags and all bats are vampire waiting for a snack. It's just like I would tell all humans are racist, is that right? Get out of your small town and go to the city, they are many to be able to equal him. He is good, but there is no damn magic behind that... oh yeah, I forget, I arrived with him, so I am his accomplice, I must be an evil doppleganger who is here to kill a man and take his place." he tells with apparent sarcasm. He put money on the table more than needed for teh snack he hasn't finish and the room he has reserved. "I think I'll go take some sleep. The atmosphere just went bad."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Try to convince the crowd that they are wrong by showing the paranoia of that random man. I get +11 to Diplomacy.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Animus (Jul 12, 2006)

Someone in the crowd shouts, "They must all be miscreants. Get them!" But then Norros stands up and responds to the crowd-turned-mob. With well placed words, Norros calms the crowd. Things turn back to normal. 

OOC: Sleep time   . Any planning for the night?


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hashkavak sits back, stunned that Norros would put himself out there for him. Even so far as to declare himself an ally. However, something disturbed him; What did Norros mean that he must be a doppleganger out to kill a man, and take his place? Hmmmm. No matter, Hashkavak was tired and just wanted to sleep.

Animus:
[sblock]So how about it, free room and board for the party?[/sblock]

Velmont:
[sblock]I'm kind of confused, do we know you're a changeling? Otherwise that whole doppleganger comment just seems odd.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 12, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Nobody knows about it, except if you can see through my disguise. DC:25, so it isn't easy. The suggestion of the doppleganger is just a sarcasm of Norros, like all he has told. It's just being a changelling, this example have come easily to his mind, but if he was a human, he could have throw the same speech. After all cats are pet of hags and all bats are vampire roaming to feed (and with the diplomacy roll), I think the crowd have just taken that as another dumb example of paranoia... now, diplomacy rolls doesn't affect PCs... it is up to you how you see it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Animus (Jul 13, 2006)

"Forgive the rudeness of some in the inn tonight. They are not normally like that," the female elf who greeted you says. "Saevena is my name. My father Kevelaos owns this inn. I am sure he would not object to you having your room and board compliments of the Riverside Inn tonight. As a reparation for your trouble, of course." She looks Hashkavak's way as she says that, smiling at him.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jul 13, 2006)

"Oh, think nothing of it. The Riedrans have been poisoning the minds of the people of Khorvaire against the Kalashtar for hundreds of years. But it still saddens me to be faced with this prejudice. *sigh* In any case if it's all the same I'll take my meal to my room just to avoid any more trouble." Turning to Norros "Thanks for sticking up for me back there, that really means a lot to me."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 13, 2006)

"No problem. Anyway, as you heard and as I expected. They were at one step to generalize to all the group. I didn't wanted to get mobbed. And now, I'll go take some sleep." On that, Norros leave the group and his half eaten plate.


----------



## Animus (Jul 14, 2006)

> The activity of the night dies down, and people retire for the evening, including yourselves. Your night (surprisingly) goes without event. It's a new day and time for continuing the journey.




Hashkavak
[sblock]
You fall into a deep sleep. The next moment, you see a skirmish happening in a forest. There are 7 kalashtar, including one child, and a dozen or so Inspired. Psychic energy is unleashed back and forth as the two sides clash. A man that resembles you stands by the girl, to protect her. Then, you feel a pain in your back.

You wake up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jul 18, 2006)

OOC: Looks like we're down to three active, eh? I'll NPC the other 2.
Oh and Hashkavak, you have a message in the previous post.

Box Text:


> You continue on your journey, eastward toward Zilargo to Trolanport. The morning is quiet, with the occasional passerby here and there. Then in the early afternoon, you see an interesting sight. about a quarter mile down the road, you can make out three figures attacking a fourth.


----------



## sukael (Jul 18, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> OOC: Looks like we're down to three active, eh? I'll NPC the other 2.
> Oh and Hashkavak, you have a message in the previous post.




"...What's that?" asks Myel, shading the sun from her eyes with a hand.



			
				ooc said:
			
		

> Gak! I recently moved, and, so far as we knew, plans had been made to have the cable/internet/etc turned on before we even got here. However, that wasn't the case... so it ended up taking a while to get everything in place. Fortunately, I am now returned! (Yay?)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 18, 2006)

*Void*

Bandits or just a town's folk misunderstanding?
Void suggest
This is not our business, but I assume that if we approach they will stop


----------



## Velmont (Jul 18, 2006)

"Let's thalk to those man, they'll understand where there interest lies." suggests Norros, as he leads the group toward the four figures.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jul 18, 2006)

"I'm with Norros, let's see what's all the hubbub...Bub."


----------



## Animus (Jul 19, 2006)

Sukael: No problem. Life happens. Get caught up in both games and you'll be fine .

*Box Text:*


> As you approach closer you can make out the figures. It looks like three hobgoblins are harassing a human male. They are making no secret about what they are doing.
> 
> One of the hobgoblins turns and looks your way, and then points at you saying something. From where you are (about 500 feet away) you hear the man's shouts for help.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 19, 2006)

"Hold On!" shouts Norros, hurrying his horse. He stops at 100 feet. "I think it isn't fair, three against 1... you know that we can also play to that, what do you think? But I think you don't want to play with us, and it would be wise, when we are angry, we aren't very nice... you should talk to the only survivor of our last attack... he survive just because we needed someone to speak. I suggest you to stop and tells us what you want from that man... or we might get angry."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Ok, not quite as good as the last Intimidation: 18. It is possible for the hobgoblin to resist, but unlikely to be an easy roll... wish it work.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Animus (Jul 21, 2006)

Level checks to avoid intimidation (1d20+3=15, 1d20+3=22, 1d20+3=6)

The hobgoblins continue to beat the man as Norros rides forward and issues his challenge. Two of the hobgoblins stop attacking the man. The third stops, but he shouts, "Why don't you come try to back up those words!"


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jul 21, 2006)

"By the light of Il-Yanna, does it always need to resort in bloodshed?" Hashkavak thinks to himself. "Curse the darkness for turning the hearts of this world."

"Please, please let's be reasonable about this. Surely we can come to an understanding that doesn't require violence. Let's just take a moment and you can explain what this man did to require such a beating, and maybe we can resolve this situation." While talking Hashkavak dismounts, and stands beside his horse.

OOC:
[sblock] heres my Diplomacy roll (1d20+15=32) I think it's pretty convincing.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 21, 2006)

*Void*

Not wanting to interfere in those mind games, Void remains silent but alert


----------



## Velmont (Jul 21, 2006)

Norros look at the hobgoblin, he almost want to gives the hobgoblin what he want, but instead, wait to see there reaction to Hashkavak's words. 

[SBLOCK=OOC]If it is not good, Norros will shoot at the feet of the hobgoblin who hasn,t been intimidated. "Go away with your life while you can."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Animus (Jul 25, 2006)

The hobgoblins look at each other. One says in Common to the man, "You are lucky this day. But we will be back." Then the three turn and leave.

The man, bloodied battered and brusied but alive, gets up on his feet. "Thank you thank you thank you!" he exclaims. "You have saved my life."


----------



## sukael (Jul 25, 2006)

"But why were they attacking you?" asks Myel, approaching the as-yet-nameless man (and inadvertantly exposing her pointy teeth, if he has sharp enough eyesight to pick them out).


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jul 25, 2006)

"Thank the light we were able to turn those hobgoblins away with words rather than swords. Now, friend, what did those savage Darguuls want with you?"

OOC:
[sblock]BTW guys, I'm moving to Tennesee on Friday and will be packing my compy up tomorrow or Thursday.  Either way I won't be posting until we get internet down there, and its pretty rural down there so it may be a while. Anyhoo, Animus, NPC my guy until I get back to civilization. Peace, and gaming[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2006)

Norros stay silent, to make sure not to confuse the man with too many questions.


----------



## Animus (Jul 26, 2006)

mcnathan80 said:
			
		

> "Thank the light we were able to turn those hobgoblins away with words rather than swords. Now, friend, what did those savage Darguuls want with you?"




"They kept beating me up and demanding the decoder. I told them I didn't know what they were talking about but they insisted on hurting me."


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hashkavak turns to the party and whispers "Do you think that those Darguuls mistook this poor fellow for us? Are we carrying this decoder they're looking for? I think perhaps we should send the dragon scouts to find these creatures and ... I mean track them down with our horses and question them." Hashkavak was thouroughly embarrassed about his slip of reality, sometimes Kavak, his Quori spirit, was more trouble than he was worth. Then again dragon scouts would be really cool; so Hashkavak allowed his mind to wander on this thought... just a little.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 26, 2006)

*Void - githzerai monk*

Void breaks his silence
We better leave it that way, if those hobgoblins are on our trail and this poor fellow was in the way, I think that keeping the Hobgoblins on the thought that we are only an innocent by passers will help us in the future.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2006)

"True. I don't like the idea to see someone being beaten when it should be me... at least, I know to defend myself, or flee when it is needed... and what where you talking about? Dragon?" ask Norros to Hashkavak.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jul 26, 2006)

To Norros: "My Quori spirit often sends me visions of battles he has fought, or places he has seen. They are so powerful and real to me that they overshadow my own thoughts, and cause me to base decisions on his memories. This particular instance was when my spirit was traveling through another world with a host of blue dragon guides. They were ambushed by demons, and sent the dragons to find the demons that retreated to question them. Our situation seemed so similar that perhaps Kavak thought rendering that vision would aid us. This actually happens quite often, it can be... vexing".

To the others: "It seems we have a decision to make. Do we pursue and question the hobgoblins, or leave them to think we are innocent travellers? I vote to catch them."

OOC:
[sblock]Ok guys this is it. I'm disassembling my compy today, and disconnecting the internet. I'll post once I get reconnected.[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: Following the hobgoblins, or not  ?


----------



## sukael (Aug 2, 2006)

"I think we should follow them," says Myel, after a moment of thought.

And, without waiting to see the consensus of the group, she spurs her horse onwards towards the path the fleeing hobgoblins took.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 2, 2006)

Norros simply follow Myel, not really caring about the next action, as he sees both option have his advantage.


----------



## Animus (Aug 3, 2006)

*Box Text*


> You follow the trio of hobgoblins off the road and into the forest to the north. It is not too hard to follow their tracks, as they left not that long ago. The trail winds through the forest, until finally, you approach a clearing. Their is a hill in the center of the clearing, and their is an opening in the hill you can see. The trail seems to go in that direction.




OOC: Map coming tonight.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Aug 8, 2006)

OOC:
[sblock]Well I have internet for today, I'm glad to see I haven't missed much. It'll be pretty spotty from on out since it looks like I can't get connected where I live, and school is 1/2 hr away, oh well.  [/sblock] 
"By Il-Yannah's light, I say we go in there and find out what these hobgoblins want with our package."


----------



## Animus (Aug 8, 2006)

OOC: My apologies for my spotty replies. RL has been busy for me.

[SBLOCK]
O = Cave opening

M=Myel
N=Norros
H=Hashkavak
V=Void
K=Khashana (NPC)
F=Flint (NPC)

```
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 |10 |11 |12 |13 |14 |15 |16 |17 |18 |19 |20 |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
A  | F | O | R | E | S | T | L | I | N | E |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------		
B  |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   | X  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C  |   |   |   | X |   |   |   |   | X | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
D  |   |   |   | X | X |   |   | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E  |   |   |   |   |   | X | O | X |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
K  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
M  | F | O | R | E | S | T | L | I | N | E |   | M | N |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | H | V |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   | K | F |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T  |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 9, 2006)

"We await for them to get out, or we enter without invitation? Or we can warn them we are here..." suggest Norros, not convince by any of these option.


----------



## Animus (Aug 10, 2006)

> After sitting there a while, you see movement in the cave, like someone coming out.




Actions?


----------



## mcnathan80 (Aug 15, 2006)

"Hey, guys. Looks like someones's coming out. Maybe I can _charm_ him, and we can get some info about the cave out of him. What do you think?"


----------



## Velmont (Aug 15, 2006)

"Go on, worth the try." replies Norros.


----------



## Animus (Aug 17, 2006)

_After a moment, you see a hobgoblin come to the cave mouth. He looks around as if standing guard..._

You have one round until he reacts to you.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2006)

"Go on, charm him." whispers Norros "We are here to get information, not to kill them."


----------



## Animus (Aug 18, 2006)

Hobgoblin's will save (1d20-1=7).

Hash'kavak walks up to the hobgoblin. "Mind if we parley?"  He then manifests _charm person_. And the hobgoblin seems favorably disposed.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2006)

Norros looks at Hash'kavak and decide to take the lead in this conversation. "My companions and I was searching for a few arms to help us on something. We were curious to know if we could employ you... but we saw you on the road and we thought you might be on some contract already. Or I am wrong?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]Norros will try to get information on there contract by trying to convince the hobgoblins he has a more intersting contract than what they are working on...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Animus (Aug 21, 2006)

"No, you're right. We were told to look out for someone coming with a package about this time. The human was carrying something, so we beat him up, but he didn't tell us where the decoder was. I guess we'll get him later."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2006)

"Someone? Simply someone? Nice description. How much they pay you for that? I mean, think about it, more they pay you, more they expect you to have trouble. So how much are they paying you to beat that man? And what look like that decoder? It would be usefull for you to know, right?"


----------



## Animus (Aug 22, 2006)

"Well he had this jewelry box like thing," the hobgoblin says. "The man had one, so we attacked him. I think he's hiding it though."


----------



## mcnathan80 (Aug 25, 2006)

Huzzah!! I'm connected!! It's only at 26K/sec, but doggonit I'm on!! Anyway it seems things are progressing ok at for the moment. I'll let Norros handle it since he's been speaking already, but I can post more consistently now.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 25, 2006)

"Your employeer give you a breaf description of teh thing you need to find, but with such a description, it could be anything. He doesn't specify what llok like the carrier, or maybe they could be more than one. I hope they pay well, because it sound more like he was using you." tells Norros, trying to turn the hobgoblin against there employeer


----------



## Animus (Aug 28, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Your employeer give you a breaf description of teh thing you need to find, but with such a description, it could be anything. He doesn't specify what llok like the carrier, or maybe they could be more than one. I hope they pay well, because it sound more like he was using you." tells Norros, trying to turn the hobgoblin against there employeer



"He's not using us! We are great warriors! Why I can tell you now that..." He describes the box you're delivering to exact detail.

At this point you can see someone coming toward the entrance of the cave from within...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 28, 2006)

Norros eyes spot the coming shadow in the cave and his eyes quickly meet Hash'kavak ones. "I don't doubt your skills, but I think your employeer havn't told you everything. And do you really think they would have ask the three of you if it was a single puny human... he would have employ only one of you, anyone of you three could have beaten that man alone... Who is your employeer? I would love to be employ by such employeer that pay well for an easy job." Norros try to get one last bit of information before the hobgoblin's companion arrive here.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hashkavak leans in close and whispers to Norros "Uh, Norros we got company. Maybe we can convince this guy here to let the other Hoboblins know we're friends? What do you think?"


----------



## Animus (Sep 5, 2006)

OOC:
[sblock=Roll Call]
OK,

I know that my posting has been spotty of late, but I'd like to keep this game going, or failing that, merge into the other game I'm running. Who's really here?
[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm still here, And ready to roll whatever you decide.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm still here too.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone else out there?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 11, 2006)

OOC:

Stradh and Sukael didn't post since start August. Nonamazing, it was before that. and Nero Kingsley hasn't posted on ENWorld since 05-25-06... With both of us, it makes the 6 we were at the start. I think the four other left the game. Or we continue only the two of us (A bard and a warlock, I don't know how much we can survive a combat, but we are good for all kind of social interraction!!!), or we merge, as Animus had suggested, or the game die.

If the latest is chosen (killing the game), I will most likely ressurect Norros in Living Eberron, as the warlock is an approved expension class.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hmmmm, seems we have a little problem then. Well, Animus was talking about bringing the existing players over to his other game, I'm all for that.  Hashkavak is too freakin' kewl to let die. But I'm ok with whatever he decides. You do have a point though, Velmont.  With everyone else out I think we're pretty much toast :\ , but whatever.


----------



## Animus (Sep 15, 2006)

Gentlemen, 

I have decided that this game is dead. If you would like to, I'll bring the both of you in my other game. If not, I understand too. Just be patient with that, because I just started a combat there and it'll be a bit before I can work you in. While you're waiting, you can find the Man on the Run thread and follow it so that you can be caught up. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2006)

I think I'll go with my plan B, and use the concept of this character for Living Eberron as soon as they will accept more character per player. I wish you more luck on your other adventure than this one.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah, sure thing ron, count me in. I'll read up on the other game and see how I can be fit in.  Sure does suck about this game, oh well, sometimes the players work out, and sometimes you get what we have here  . What can you do eh?


----------

